# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Смартфон Lenovo P90 на белорусском рынке

## Lenovo_BY

Компания [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] объявляет о выходе на белорусский рынок мощного смартфона Lenovo P90 с длительным временем работы на базе процессора Intel Atom. 

Новый Lenovo P90 – это первый телефон, в котором успешно сочетается современный 64-битный процессор Intel Atom Z3560 и модем Intel XMM 7262 с пятью режимами работы и поддержкой технологии LTE. С помощью таких высокотехнологичных и мощных компонентов смартфон P90 может справиться с любыми, даже самыми требовательными задачами.

Смартфон оснащён большим 5,5-дюймовым Full HD-дисплеем (разрешение 1920x1080 пикселей) с матрицей IPS, яркостью 400 нит и сенсором с распознаванием до 5 касаний одновременно. Работает новый P90 на базе четырёхъядерного 64-разрядного процессора Intel Atom Z3560 c тактовой частотой 1,83 ГГц. Объём оперативной памяти составляет 2 ГБ, а встроенной памяти – 32 ГБ. Устройство обладает достаточной мощностью, чтобы на нём запускались любые современные игры и приложения. Смартфон работает под управлением ОС Android 4.4 KitKat.

В новом Lenovo P90 установлена 13-мегапиксельная основная камера с новым многоярусным сенсором и функцией оптической стабилизации, автофокусом и светодиодной вспышкой. Для видеозвонков и селфи у смартфона есть фронтальная 5-мегапиксельная камера с функцией улучшения изображения и возможностью управления с помощью жестов. Смартфон оснащён модулями Wi-Fi (IEEE 802.11 b/g/n и Bluetooth 4.1. Кроме того, благодаря модему Intel он поддерживает работу в сетях LTE, которые обеспечивают высокоскоростную передачу данных до 150 Мбит/с. За работу с геолокационными данными в устройстве отвечает модуль GPS с поддержкой A-GPS и ГЛОНАСС.

Габариты нового Lenovo P90 составляют всего лишь 150х77,4х8,5 мм, а весит смартфон 156 граммов. Корпус сделан из поликарбоната и будет доступен в черном цвете. Литий-полимерный аккумулятор в этом устройстве несъёмный, зато его ёмкость составляет 4000 мАч, этого хватит на долгие часы разговоров, игр и просмотра фильмов (до 45, 5 часов работы в режиме разговора и 27,5 дней в режиме ожидания). 

*Ориентировочная стоимость – 5 999 000 бел. руб.* 



*О компании Lenovo:*

Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) ― технологическая компания с капитализацией 39 млрд. долларов США, входящая в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500, и лидер в разработке и производстве инновационных технологических решений для дома и бизнеса. Lenovo – это надежные, высококачественные, безопасные продукты и услуги, среди которых ПК (включая ставшие знаменитыми бренды Think и Yoga), рабочие станции, серверы, системы хранения данных, системы SmartTV, а также семейство мобильных продуктов, включая смартфоны, в том числе бренд Motorola, планшеты и приложения. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## WelcHom

Смартфон шикарен, напихали его всеми возможными современными фичами, ценик более мение адекватен для такого рода смартфона

----------

